# What's your Lelit Bianca maintenance routine?



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

I've had my Bianca about three months and love it. I do three, occasionally four shots per day so my dose counter is at 425. I routinely backflush two times every other day. I've backflushed with Puly Caff one time and am probably due again. I remove the shower head and clean every other week. I've yet to take the grouphead apart for a grease job or removed the tank for a clean. I've only used distilled water with added potassium bicarbonate.

Is there a suggested maintenance list somewhere?

Many thanks.


----------

